# see anything wrong



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2016)

anybody notice anything wrong with how bidding went? look closely at the times and dates the bids were placed and when the seller cancelled the highest bid right at the end


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2016)

can you paste also the bid retractions Rust? Tks I don't know how to do that.


----------



## jkent (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong with it in the screen shot.
JKent


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

you removed the link and I didn't save it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> you removed the link and I didn't save it.




Here's the link...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Troxel-Toolbox-Seat-/172048334892?rmvSB=true

And I didn't see anything odd about the bidding.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

found it.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=how to screen shot


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah... he cancelled the bid so the next highest bid that was placed on the second took its spot on the 6th... I don't see anything odd

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2016)

the weird part after getting a few explanations is that 
 l***d places a bid 23 cents lower than $240 to bring the selling price back up, within last hour


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 13, 2016)

nothing wrong E***W put in a proxy bid on the 2nd and nobody out bid him .


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's back up. I know the seller, he is an honest guy. Dealt with him before, bought from him and sold to him off Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Troxel-Tool...85b051&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=172048334892


----------



## Luchotocado (Jan 13, 2016)

Yup, seen that done before.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2016)

....


----------



## partsguy (Jan 13, 2016)

That better be a COMFY seat for that price! :eek:


----------



## locomotion (Jan 14, 2016)

the weird part after getting a few explanations is still that 
 l***d places a bid 23 cents lower than $240 to bring the selling price back up, within last hour 

 but it can only be a bid coincidence, tks for the input you guys


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 14, 2016)

with 539 transactions it's doubtful that it's a shell bidder  bumping the price


----------



## locomotion (Jan 14, 2016)

the weird part after getting a few explanations is still that 
 l***d places a bid 23 cents lower than $240 to bring the selling price back up, within last hour 

but it can only be a bid coincidence, tks for the input you guys


----------



## JKT (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't get it... it says it sold to the highest bidder.. what seems the most peculiar is what ?  didn't the schmuck bidder pay for the item ?? and why not ?? those non payers should be band from eBay !! just my opinion..


----------



## locomotion (Jan 14, 2016)

the weird part after getting a few explanations is still that 
 l***d places a bid 23 cents lower than $240 to bring the selling price back up, within last hour 

 but it can only be a bid coincidence, tks for the input you guys


----------



## JKT (Jan 14, 2016)

locomotion said:


> yeah, you got a point, we don't know if the "schmuck" non paying bidder paid for the item
> 
> but still wonder about the shell bidding and the reason given to EBay for cancelling the auction: I'm out of stock or can't fulfill the order for another reason.
> 
> ...





Hmm... I didn't see where it was canceled... I thought it said sold ... maybe I missed something... but obviously the guy didn't pay because its back up for sale... oh well ...


----------



## MaxGlide (Jan 17, 2016)

i was part of that bidding process and though i don't know how shell bidding or that stuff works, it was likely because of me that it was screwed up.

I was not paying attention... I was on Ebay.ca, the "Canadian" site and bidding on an item that was in Canada. I mistakenly thought I had bid in Canadian dollars. I tried to retract and was informed I could not do it in the last 24 hours but could contact the seller drectly and asked for a cancellation. I did and he graciously cancelled my bid. I did see that it went for only a few dollars less than my bid but after that... I don't know what went on.

Wayne


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for clearing up the situation.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 18, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for clearing up the situation.





tks Wayne, this totally makes sense, glad you cleared it up

but still wonder who made a weird bid of $239.77???   $.23 shy of my high bid of $240

I gotta stop being paranoid, and tell myself that everyone has good intentions

now the seat found a new home for $158, glad for the new owner,


----------



## MaxGlide (Jan 18, 2016)

No worries, I did see it got relisted...


----------



## locomotion (Jan 18, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> No worries, I did see it got relisted...




yeah and you did a $150 bid on it I saw, you almost got it for a good price


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't see where the seller did anything to get negative feedback over this.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah I went with my original intention of $250 canadian max... but had a gone a bit higher I likely would have been outbid.... I have a nice Jones seat on my Flyte so was not desperate for the toolbox seat..


----------



## locomotion (Jan 19, 2016)

can you show me that the Jones seat looks on your Flyte?
will have to also find an alternative for my 3 1936 and my 2 1937


----------



## MaxGlide (Jan 19, 2016)

Here you go....


----------

